

Google Cloud Print can now "print" to an Android device or local FedEx store - nsns
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2012/04/google-cloud-print-can-now-print-to-an-android-device-or-local-fedex-store.ars

======
Lost_BiomedE
Great!...except why do I need to give my email address?

